# A question about Pin Oaks



## fosgate3 (Aug 4, 2005)

My wife and I are buying a house with large Pin Oaks in the yard. The house is near her family's home, with the same type of trees there. 

Some of the trees in our new yard have limbs dying. There are holes in the tree trunk, about 20 to 30 fee from the ground, with some blackish colored resin or sap coming from the holes. The limbs seem to be dying, one by one. My wife's parents lost a tree this way. It got to the point that they had to cut it down. It turned out, in their case, that the tree was nearly completely hollow in the middle.

Does anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## treeman45246 (Aug 4, 2005)

Hard to say, and even harder without a picture of what is going on there. We can try to troubleshoot it, but your best bet is no doubt an on-site visit by a local certified arborist or consulting arborist. If you need help finding one, someone here can link it up, I'm sure.


----------



## fosgate3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd like to know of one in the West Monroe, Louisiana area. Do you know about how much approximately it would cost to have someone look at it? I'm sure it varies...


----------



## treeman45246 (Aug 5, 2005)

http://www.isa-arbor.com/findArborist/findarborist.aspx

Try a copy and paste if this does not hotlink.


```
http://www.isa-arbor.com/findArborist/findarborist.aspx
```


----------



## treeman45246 (Aug 5, 2005)

To answer your question, it does vary. Someone who specializes in consultation, or is a member of the ASCA should charge for their services, but how much will depend on how long they spend on-site, if any testing is required, and if the tree needs to be climbed... A consultation is worthwhile, even if it does cost some money.


----------

